# FA Stories: What am I in for?



## ellaerna (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm planning on finally posting some stories to FA in the future and I was curious what kinds of things my work would be bumping shoulders with. And while I could go through and read all of the writing submissions on the first page, that would take way more time than I'm willing to put in. and i'm lazy.

So what's the writing scene on FA look like? 

Is it mostly porn or more _tasteful_ fair? High fantasy adventures or deep future science fiction? Stories to rival Tolkien in length or mostly just shorts clearly written by high schoolers? (no hate if so, I've certainly been there before) 

And too, do you find the writing portion of our little community to be kind and welcoming or cliquey and hard to break into?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 27, 2017)

Pretty sure it's almost exclusively smut and fetish stories. 
Most of which are not particularly well-written either.

There's no kind way to say this, but Fur Affinity isn't the place for you if you're looking for class and culture.
Especially when it comes to writing. Once glance at the first page will make that obvious.
Even FanFiction is probably a better bet.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't personally engage much with the writing community on FA (or really anywhere since the demise of FurRag and rebranding of Yiffstar), but from what little I've seen, you can find a pretty wide variety. I've got the essay I wrote for my BA in English/Lit posted to my account, along with a couple of installments of what is meant to become an exercise in NSFW mindfuckery, but that remains, for now, pretty tame. None of the unfinished pieces I intend to post once I finish them are smut, either.

If you want to actively involve yourself with the FA writing community, the Thursday Prompts may be a good place to get a foot in.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 27, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't personally engage much with the writing community on FA (or really anywhere since the demise of FurRag and rebranding of Yiffstar), but from what little I've seen, you can find a pretty wide variety. I've got the essay I wrote for my BA in English/Lit posted to my account, along with a couple of installments of what is meant to become an exercise in NSFW mindfuckery, but that remains, for now, pretty tame. None of the unfinished pieces I intend to post once I finish them are smut, either.
> 
> If you want to actively involve yourself with the FA writing community, the Thursday Prompts may be a good place to get a foot in.


Thanks for the input. Where would I find the Thursday Prompts?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 27, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Thanks for the input. Where would I find the Thursday Prompts?


Seems there's an account for them: Userpage of Thursday_Prompt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
There may well be more similar accounts out there, but this is the only one I'm at all familiar with.

There's also Userpage of FAWD.V1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net which is a user-run mostly-automated listing of writers/writing on FA.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 27, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Seems there's an account for them: Userpage of Thursday_Prompt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> There may well be more similar accounts out there, but this is the only one I'm at all familiar with.
> 
> There's also Userpage of FAWD.V1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net which is a user-run mostly-automated listing of writers/writing on FA.


Many thanks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks @quoting_mungo from me too for the links.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd say it greatly depends on what kind of  stories you're looking to upload and who you're appealing to for an audience. At the same time, FA and most other art websites are not well-optimized for making a name for yourself as a writer from the start. Groups like the ones Mungo mentioned are a fantastic resource to take advantage of, but it's still up to you to do the legwork necessary to drum up interest.

Fortunately, you're not going to have a lot of competition when it comes to quality. Unfortunately, the sheer volume of what you'll be sifting through to find quality content - most of it poorly written drivel - is pretty daunting to deal with.

For dedicated literature, it would be worth your while to get established on Fanfiction.net, FictionPress.com, Wattpad.com, and ArchiveOfOurOwn.org as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 28, 2017)

When it comes to attracting readers, this thread I posted a while back may help: forums.furaffinity.net: Effective Story Thumbnailing on FA


----------



## dankedonts (Jan 1, 2018)

As a contributor to and reader of the Thursday Prompt group, I can tell you there's very little content that rises above a PG-13 rating and a wide variety of and genres and story lengths.


----------



## Uluri (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm not much of a reader, but when I do stumble onto stories, there's a bunch of different ones. I usually read poetry
or short stories, because they are short enough for me to read with my horrible attention span, but that's my preference. 
If I post stories, I tend to post up the really dumb dreams I have (as I'm not a writer, and stories aren't much my thing).
I think it's probably mostly what you are searching for. I think writers tend to keyword/Tag their stories more than
artists, do, so it _should_ be easier to find content you are searching for. 


Having a nice Visual Thumbnail def helps attract my eyes to a story, on the topic of @quoting_mungo 's suggestion.
Thumbnails can tell me a bit what the story is about before I click. I am very thankful to thumbnails that have 
what theme they contain.


----------



## Lapinpire (Jan 28, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I'm planning on finally posting some stories to FA in the future and I was curious what kinds of things my work would be bumping shoulders with. And while I could go through and read all of the writing submissions on the first page, that would take way more time than I'm willing to put in. and i'm lazy.
> 
> So what's the writing scene on FA look like?
> 
> ...



FA is largely a NSFW site so smut and fetish stories are probably what you're mostly going to see but share your work anyway and ask for feedback. It's a good way to get involved with the community.


----------

